# New Kitten on the block



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey, you can call me Kitten .. I love anything to do with horror, love meeting new people and I am looking forward to posting.​


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the forums! I see you've already made yourself right at home, so grab a snack and stay a while.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, glad to have you aboard, we don't get many of your gender posting here as of late. It's always good to see that ladies also appreciate Halloween and Horror.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Glad you're here.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I bid you velcome, my lady.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Thank you*



Why thank you for the warm welcome .. I am glad to be here. I have noticed in a a few horror/halloween forums there isnt many ladies posting and around. I dont see why .. this is one of the best topics out there! Love it, and I already feel at home aboard


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Welcome!


----------

